# Lineare Gleichung mit 3 Variablen



## Keine_Ahnung (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin jetzt in der 9. Klasse und wir haben unter anderem gerade das oben genannte Thema ...
Wir schreiben morgen eine Arbeit und ich hab eben festgestellt, dass ich keine Gleichungssysteme mit 3 Variablen (und 3 Gleichungen) lösen kann  

Das Musterbeispiel im Buch (Es ist ein Beispiel, in dem der Gauß-Algorythmus verwendet wird, also die Gleichung wird erst in die Dreiecksgestalt gebracht) verstehe ich ohne Probleme.
Ich kann das nachvollziehen. Aber wenn ich selbst ein Gleichungssystem auf die Art lösen will, klappt das irgendwie nicht 

Ich hab mindestens 5 Aufgaben probiert ...

Ich wäre jetzt sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand bis spätestens morgen 7 Uhr (später bringts mir ja nicht mehr viel ) die folgende Aufgabe kurz erläutern könnte:

```
4x + 9y +5z = 13
-5x + 6y + 3z = 17
6x + 3y - 10z = 23
```

Ich mach glaub ich beim Addieren der Gleichungen immer irgendwas falsch, dann kommen unsinnige Werte (teilweise irrationale Zahlen) raus.

Ich wäre sehr sehr sehr dankbar 

(Ich wusste nicht, in welches Forum ich das stellen soll, ich denke mal, dass Mathematik im Coders Talk nichtmal sooooo falsch aufgehoben ist)


----------



## Gumbo (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe die drei Unbekannten herausbekommen. Mein Vorgehen: ich habe das Gaußsche Eliminationsverfahren („Gauß-Algorithmus“) angewandt:
	
	
	



```
1)    4x +  9y +  5z = 13
2) -  5x +  6y +  3z = 17
3)    6x +  3y - 10z = 23
```
Zuerst wird y eliminiert. Dazu habe ich die dritte Gleichung zuerst mit minus zwei multipliziert und mit der zweiten Gleichung addiert; die dritte Gleichung mit minus drei multipliziert und mit der ersten Gleichung addiert:
	
	
	



```
- 17x       + 23z = -29
   - 14x       + 35z = -56
```
Die erste neue Gleichung ist leider etwas unhandlich, da es alles Primzahlen sind. Die zweite neue Gleichung hat jedoch Vielfache von sieben:
	
	
	



```
- 17x       + 23z = -29
   -  2x       +  5z = -8
```
Wird nun die erste mit minus zwei, die zweite mit 17 multipliziert und miteinander addiert, ist auch x eliminiert und die Gleichung kann nach z umgestellt werden. Damit ist die erste Unbekannte nicht mehr unbekannt.

Den Rest wirst du selbst herausfinden müssen.


----------



## Jacka (15. Dezember 2006)

Was man heute schon in der 9. Klasse lernt! 
Wir hatten das in der 11. erst..


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (23. Dezember 2006)

Sorry, ich hatte erstmal keine Zeit nochmal reinzuschaun und danach hab ichs irgendwie vergessen  (aber ich hab mir die Lösung am Morgen vor der Arbeit angeschaut  Danke Gumbo)
In der Arbeit hatte ich übrigens eine 2, hätte eine 1 sein können, ich hab nur irgendwie was falsch gemacht, was mir normalerweise nicht passiert wäre -.-



> Was man heute schon in der 9. Klasse lernt!
> Wir hatten das in der 11. erst..


Von mir aus könnte es ruhig schneller gehen, manchmal würde ich mir ein Kissen wünschen und einfach einschlafen


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Dezember 2006)

Dann schau doch mal in unseren Mathe-Vorlesungen vorbei!
Ich sag nur: Rechnen kann jeder


----------

